# Die of loneliness



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

I Have a trio of imitator "jeberos" 2x female, 1x male, been housed together for 6 month with no problems. Two of them paired up and became very close and have been laying eggs. The lone female was a bit thiner but seemed happy and I never witnessed any aggression towards her.

The last 2 days I havent seen the lone female and think she may have died 

I had a few questions if anyone could help that would be super.

*Is it common for the lone frog of a trio to die for no real reason?
*I cant see her body anywhere, my viv is sealed and on a book shelf and would be a big job to look extensively-would it be ok to leave her in there to decompose or should I get her asap?

This has put me of getting another trio, my new viv will be housing a pair 

thanx for any help

Jamie


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

You probably won't have any problems leaving a thumbnail in there, there isn't a whole lot to decompose in the first place  I wouldn't assume she's dead after two days though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Frogs do not die from being lonely.

Ed


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about frogs but some types of fish will Pair off and go after the lone fish


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes you won't see a frog for a week or a month, but it could still be in there and fine


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

gtclipse01 said:


> You probably won't have any problems leaving a thumbnail in there, there isn't a whole lot to decompose in the first place  I wouldn't assume she's dead after two days though.


Thanx, ive never not seen all three as long as this be4-wouldsave me so much not to have to find her if she has perished


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ed said:


> Frogs do not die from being lonely.
> 
> Ed


Ok ta, I guess it can be tricky to know if a frog is stressed as well


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

vivbulider said:


> I'm not sure about frogs but some types of fish will Pair off and go after the lone fish


Thanx, can you tell if a frog is stressed?


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Sometimes you won't see a frog for a week or a month, but it could still be in there and fine


My viv is only a bit bigger than a 20 gallon, hope your right thou-really do.
Thinking of getting 2x E mysterious, I know there not redily available in the US as I used the search function and didn't find much. Only thing that is putting me of if that its an unsexed pair-to young to sex apparently, bit expensive to not have a sexed pair


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Do you mean Mysteriosis? From what I've heard, they have never been legally exported, and the only source for them is illegal frogs that have been smuggled into europe.


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mapp said:


> Do you mean Mysteriosis? From what I've heard, they have never been legally exported, and the only source for them is illegal frogs that have been smuggled into europe.


Yeh I have read the likes also, they are availabe at dartfrog.co.uk, captive bred by dartfrog-but then where did the parents come from


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

deansie26 said:


> My viv is only a bit bigger than a 20 gallon, hope your right thou-really do.


Well with a pumilio pair in a well planted 29 gallon, I waited 2 - 2 1/2 months without seeing or hearing the male before deciding he had died - and even then it was because he would call a lot


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Well with a pumilio pair in a well planted 29 gallon, I waited 2 - 2 1/2 months without seeing or hearing the male before decided he had died - and even then it was because he would call a lot



Thanx Chris, im just assuming this as I have seen the 3 of them every day for the last 6 months and I dont thing mine is that heavily planted TBH, Hope im proved wrong thou


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

if you are in the US you should know that mysteriosis were NEVER available legally, therefore ALL individuals are considered illegal. you can face very serious fines, seizures or jail time. the country of origin NEVER allowed any out of the country and the USF&W is aware of this. 

a bad idea!

james


----------



## deansie26 (Nov 18, 2009)

james67 said:


> if you are in the US you should know that mysteriosis were NEVER available legally, therefore ALL individuals are considered illegal. you can face very serious fines, seizures or jail time. the country of origin NEVER allowed any out of the country and the USF&W is aware of this.
> 
> a bad idea!
> 
> james


Hi James, im from the UK buddy, so jail is not likely, thanx for feedback thou


----------

